# [SOLVED] Any way to upgrade laptop with soldered processor?



## IrishWolfHound (Jun 12, 2014)

I have an Acer Aspire V5-122P laptop with the following Specs : Model ,AMD A6-1450 APU, with a Radeon HD 8250 graphics card , a 1.0GHz CPU and 4GB of RAM . 
I use the laptop for gaming mainly and I have no problem playing games like Tomb Raider (2013) , DOOM 3 and the like . However they run best on the lowest quality settings and I feel that my processor will not be able to keep up with most new games , they will either look terrible or run badly, so is there any way to upgrade my cpu ? 
My cpu socket is FT3 (BGA 769) and I have read that they are soldered to the motherboard .
Can installation of a new cpu chip be done and what ones would best match my socket as I have had a hard time finding any ?
I have also checked out system requirements lab and I always pass everything apart from the cpu speed check .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Any way to upgrade laptop with soldered processor?*

There is nothing on the Acer site to indicate a CPU upgrade being possible so from that I would say no you can't do it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any way to upgrade laptop with soldered processor?*



IrishWolfHound said:


> My cpu socket is FT3 (BGA 769) and I have read that they are soldered to the motherboard .
> Can installation of a new cpu chip be done.


Yes they are "soldered" to the board, as indicated by the nomenclature BGA (Ball Grid Array).
No another chip cannot be installed.
Your best bet would be to find a motherboard from the same series Laptop with a faster processor and install that.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Any way to upgrade laptop with soldered processor?*

BGA chips can be replaced but it takes specialized equipment, knowledge and skill to do so. I, personally, have never replaced a BGA chip because when I obtained my electronics degree in the 90s this type of soldering wasn't often done. Also, even if another processor of the same wattage and socket can be found, a laptop manufacturer may not have a supporting BIOS for it. Finally, you won't know if your remount is successful until you run a series of tests. There are companies who could do this but the cost would probably exceed that of a new motherboard.

Here is the remount process -- it's an interesting video. Note that they didn't show it in real time but positioning the solder balls probably took hours of painstaking work under a dissecting microscope, which would be the case for any chip unless you had a specific template.

PS4 Soldering GPU CPU Reballing BGA APU Reflow BLoD Fix - YouTube


----------



## xboxhaxorz (Oct 25, 2010)

You would need to get a full IR rework machine such as this Full IR BGA Rework Machine | USA Made BGA Rework Station and get flux and a jig as well as the upgraded cpu to remount it

You could also try contacting a BGA repair company and ask them if they perform cpu upgrades


----------

